# Who's been out to the Spirit clearance sale?



## MichaelMyers666 (Aug 18, 2017)

I wanted to pick of some items, but unfortunately yesterday after picking up some balloons and dry ice, my transmission started making some horrible sounds... real life problems are what really scares me, not monsters and ghosts and stuff haha. I could probably afford to fix the car if I hadn't done so much this year for Halloween.... 

I know Party City, Home Depot, Lowe's, and Walgreens have really good clearance the week after.... might want to check them out too


----------



## lowepg (Oct 27, 2017)

3 cases (12 gallons) of low lying ground fog juice!


----------



## xredge (Oct 24, 2012)

I just got back from the one by my work. For me nothing there almost everything gone except costumes and crapier weapons. Wanted another jumping spider as mine is old and getting crotchety goes off when it feels like it. Kept going off when setting up but when came time both weekends for the TOT wouldn't go of 75% of the tim ecould even hit it and it wouldn't work. Had people trying to set it off and wouldn't go off. I knew the stores would open at 8am today so had plans on going before work and just being an hour or so late. But had to go in for an emergency of course seems like that always happens when I plan on going someplace to get a good deal has happend multiple times recently and missed some real good deals, especially the day I got stuck for over 24hours.


----------



## xredge (Oct 24, 2012)

MichaelMyers666 said:


> I wanted to pick of some items, but unfortunately yesterday after picking up some balloons and dry ice, my transmission started making some horrible sounds... real life problems are what really scares me, not monsters and ghosts and stuff haha. I could probably afford to fix the car if I hadn't done so much this year for Halloween....
> 
> I know Party City, Home Depot, Lowe's, and Walgreens have really good clearance the week after.... might want to check them out too


The ones by me are pretty much wiped out of anything good.


----------



## Cephus404 (Oct 13, 2017)

I don't even bother with after-Halloween sales because the stores are all stripped before Halloween. Besides, I don't buy most props, I make them. At best, I'll buy lighting and maybe some parts and pieces, but as for full props, I very rarely ever touch them.


----------



## lowepg (Oct 27, 2017)

Cephus404 said:


> I don't even bother with after-Halloween sales because the stores are all stripped before Halloween. .


I don;'t buy props there either, but I go though 2 gallons of fog juice a NIGHT with my display..... getting it for $12.50 a gallon is a GREAT deal. I saved $150 just buying 3 cases this AM.


----------



## GirlNo3Belcher (Sep 25, 2017)

Does anyone know how long the stores usually stay in business after Halloween? I definitely want to see if there's anything I can get a deal on, but even with 50% off that can't happen until payday. LOL


----------



## Edmund K (Aug 18, 2017)

Cephus404 said:


> I don't even bother with after-Halloween sales because the stores are all stripped before Halloween. Besides, I don't buy most props, I make them. At best, I'll buy lighting and maybe some parts and pieces, but as for full props, I very rarely ever touch them.


I was "only" going in to "see" what kind of lights they had left, which were many; and at $29.99 retail each, it was obvious why! It didn't seem like that much of a deal at half- off ($15). Heck, Walmart had these lights for $15 retail before Halloween! That's when I wandered over to see what other goodies were left. My store had a considerable amount of items, and that lighted skull fogger looked like it needed a good home. The ranger hat is actually something I need for an upcoming show I'll be performing in at Christmas time, so that $4 purchase was a good deal for me! And $5 for a decent enough tombstone (decent enough for me, and the fourteen ToTr's we got this year-- ).


----------



## Plant175 (Oct 27, 2017)

GirlNo3Belcher said:


> Does anyone know how long the stores usually stay in business after Halloween? I definitely want to see if there's anything I can get a deal on, but even with 50% off that can't happen until payday. LOL


Usually 2 or 3 days after


----------



## xredge (Oct 24, 2012)

Plant175 said:


> Usually 2 or 3 days after


By looking at the website tomorrow (Thursday) is the last day they are open. Hours are 10 to 8. today they close at 9. Thsi info should be pretty accurate as I called them about the 8am opening time today, yesterday.


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

Years ago the spirit website used do 50% off for days after Halloween as well. With so many props available, it was awesome. They haven't done that in years. Shame.


----------



## hopelesslyinsane (Sep 6, 2013)

I'm headed out to my Spirit now. I'm really hoping they still have the fogging skulls and maybe even a gargoyle.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 21, 2008)

There wasnt a lot left at my store, but I got a Mary Sanderson costume and Barb from Stranger Things costume. I have my costumes for next year.


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

I went to 3 spirit stores today. Got a few things. Wish I could have have gotten the stranger things display.


----------



## kuroneko (Mar 31, 2011)

Sooo, I did make it to one of my local Spirit locations today and it was really empty already. I picked up two step pads and a jumping spider. I'm a little mad about the jumping spider, because they still had the promo price sign up so I thought I was getting half off $50, but it was off the original of $80. The guy wouldn't give it to me, but the staff at this location was really unfriendly this year so I didn't fight them on it. They didn't even want to talk about the pricing for their broken props. I just left with my over-priced spider and I'm not going back again. I'm going to try to make it to the other location by my work tomorrow, but I doubt there's going to be anything left.


----------



## Deadview (Aug 9, 2011)

Yep, picked up three tombstones, one flame light and one skelly. Might go back tomorrow.


----------



## SpookyBethesda (Oct 30, 2015)

I went to the one near me in Rockville, and while they didn't have any good animatronics left, I got some prop chains and some small gargoyles with flapping wings, and then I also got the Spirit Hollow prop covered bridge. This year's store location was really nice (a two-story former REI), and I was surprised at the good stuff that they had left. Costume-wise, there was tons of good stuff.


----------



## Scary Firefighter (Sep 13, 2009)

The one I went too was pretty much picked clean.


----------



## Rob_Raz (Sep 16, 2012)

The one near me looks like it had went through a clearance sale weeks before Halloween this year. Wasn't impressed with the store at all so not planning on heading back this year for sales.


----------



## Groosum (Nov 2, 2016)

Cephus404 said:


> I don't even bother with after-Halloween sales because the stores are all stripped before Halloween. Besides, I don't buy most props, I make them. At best, I'll buy lighting and maybe some parts and pieces, but as for full props, I very rarely ever touch them.


Yep, same here. There's little I buy at Halloween stores and if I do, I usually wait for after Halloween specials. I picked up more stuff at Wal-Mart yesterday than I ever have at Spirit.


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

I may have swung by... I completely filled my minivan, all the way to the roof. I decided that I have crossed the Rubicon Halloween-wise. While I was shopping, that is. My first (of four Spirit purchases, six total Halloween ones) trip was three shopping carts stacked high. 

And I was really only going for the Fogging Skull pile, which everyone else here got but I couldn't find!


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

Did well - I actually got a Jack Skellington life-size animatronic, brand new in the box for half price. Also picked up the LED lit pumpkin stack and a few other NMBC items.
I was there a little after 7, store was scheduled to open at 7:30, but the associate manager let me and another guy in around 20 after.


----------



## scarenoob (Aug 17, 2017)

Decided to go today to see if I could buy some purple string lights and another reaper porch light cover. Not one string was found. Every porch light covers I saw was damaged. Whatever (props, lights, else) still there are open (not in box or package), ripped, or broken. A lot of them have price cut. Most are junks or appear to be returns. I left the store with 2 purple spot light bulbs.


----------



## xredge (Oct 24, 2012)

I did end up getting my spider last night at my locla store they still had some bigger stuff and got the Victorian Gargoyle and a few other things. I might stop off and see if they still have that wolf spider since I have to go into town after work.


----------



## MichaelMyers666 (Aug 18, 2017)

GirlNo3Belcher said:


> Does anyone know how long the stores usually stay in business after Halloween? I definitely want to see if there's anything I can get a deal on, but even with 50% off that can't happen until payday. LOL


Walgreens goes for 7 days after Halloween. 90% off. I know from the last 2 years.


----------



## MichaelMyers666 (Aug 18, 2017)

scarenoob said:


> Decided to go today to see if I could buy some purple string lights and another reaper porch light cover. Not one string was found. Every porch light covers I saw was damaged. Whatever (props, lights, else) still there are open (not in box or package), ripped, or broken. A lot of them have price cut. Most are junks or appear to be returns. I left the store with 2 purple spot light bulbs.


Home Depot has purple and orange string lights for cheap now. FYI.


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

Hit some more spirit stores today.


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

Goddamnit!!! Stop rubbing my nose in the Fogging Skull Pile!!!

 Just kidding.


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

I got a Moana costume for 70% off lol.


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

Restless Acres said:


> Goddamnit!!! Stop rubbing my nose in the Fogging Skull Pile!!!
> 
> Just kidding.


I thought you found one but I misread your comment. Been wanting that skull pile since they first came out. Now I got 2 at 50% off so i'm happy with that. You got a ton of cool stuff. I was feeling guilty about buying all this stuff today and yesterday until I saw your pile. I wish I had gotten the compost corpse. He looked really cool but I don't want my husband to think i'm a halloween hoarder.


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

Don't forget to grab the 20% off coupon from their facebook page, it stacks with the clearance discount on 1 item.


----------



## murpup (Dec 4, 2012)

Try looking in the dumpsters outside the stores now. They throw a lot away, even perfectly usable stuff. I have never done this myself, but there are plenty of threads from past years of people doing this and getting great things for free.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## SkeleTom (Oct 5, 2007)

I noticed neither of the two stores I went to had the 1000 watt foggers out on the floor, but they did have them in back stock if you ask for one. Hmmmm. Can't help wondering if they pulled them aside.


----------



## kuroneko (Mar 31, 2011)

SkeleTom said:


> I noticed neither of the two stores I went to had the 1000 watt foggers out on the floor, but they did have them in back stock if you ask for one. Hmmmm. Can't help wondering if they pulled them aside.


When I was in the one store someone asked about foggers and was told that they don't sell any foggers after Halloween. I guess they don't want to lose money on them since they call sell them year after year after year and they never go out style.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

I went in mine yesterday afternoon and it was pretty wiped out. Found a couple of small things I wanted.

I asked about the bridge, and it was down to $100. I almost bought it but wasn't crazy about storing it for a year. I left my number and told them to call me if no one else bought it because I didn't want them to toss it. They called me shortly before closing with a price of $40, so I went and got it. Then this afternoon, while they were packing up, they found the pine trees still in boxes and told me I could come and get all those too. So I did pretty good.

I almost got some of the displays yesterday since they were giving them away but I couldn't see storing cardboard for years. Just before I left they were crushing them so they would fit in a trash cart to take out to the compactor.


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

Did anyone take advantage of the ADDITIONAL 20% off coupon on top of the 50% off? We picked up a few things.
I also got the "Area 31" (get it?) alien in chamber that was on display for $40.00. Great condition, all parts + original box.


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

I didn't use the extra 20% off unfortunately. I didn't see that coupon til after I did all my shopping.


----------



## scarenoob (Aug 17, 2017)

MichaelMyers666 said:


> Home Depot has purple and orange string lights for cheap now. FYI.


Out of stock at the nearest HD store. The only way I could get them if I pay $80 for direct shipping (Express Delivery) from HD.


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

Ditsterz said:


> I thought you found one but I misread your comment. Been wanting that skull pile since they first came out. Now I got 2 at 50% off so i'm happy with that. You got a ton of cool stuff. I was feeling guilty about buying all this stuff today and yesterday until I saw your pile. I wish I had gotten the compost corpse. He looked really cool but I don't want my husband to think i'm a halloween hoarder.


I asked you to stop rubbing it in, but no...


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I drove past ours today, think I only went in once this year for those boarded up window board, and they had a sign saying Closed for the Season. Still looked like a lot in the store to pack away.


----------



## Shadowcaster (Aug 13, 2016)

Edmund K said:


> I was "only" going in to "see" what kind of lights they had left, which were many; and at $29.99 retail each, it was obvious why! It didn't seem like that much of a deal at half- off ($15). Heck, Walmart had these lights for $15 retail before Halloween! That's when I wandered over to see what other goodies were left. My store had a considerable amount of items, and that lighted skull fogger looked like it needed a good home. The ranger hat is actually something I need for an upcoming show I'll be performing in at Christmas time, so that $4 purchase was a good deal for me! And $5 for a decent enough tombstone (decent enough for me, and the fourteen ToTr's we got this year-- ).


Nice finds - especially that fogging skull pile. I would never have guessed you'd find anything left.


----------



## Cephus404 (Oct 13, 2017)

What really surprised me today, we were driving past Spirit and... they're gone. I mean completely gone. The sign on the street is still up, but the storefront is empty. It's 5 days past Halloween for crying out loud!


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

I give the workers and managers a lot of credit for how fast they can get things packed up and out of the store. Our local stores used "Pack Rat" storage containers, and in two days they were filled and gone.There are still some items inside, but the bulk is history.


----------



## dawnthedead (Jul 22, 2011)

lowepg said:


> 3 cases (12 gallons) of low lying ground fog juice!
> 
> View attachment 520738


So Jealous!! I need!


----------



## dawnthedead (Jul 22, 2011)

We got webs, the pumpkin rising from behind the tombstone, a groundbreaker zombie, some indoor decor, animated bunny mask, witch hat, light up lantern.


----------



## Edmund K (Aug 18, 2017)

Shadowcaster said:


> Nice finds - especially that fogging skull pile. I would never have guessed you'd find anything left.


I went down to the Middletown location, and was also surprised at the amount of stock that was left (1,000 watt foggers, many types of lights, even some "animatronics". I was there at 8:45am and saw two other shoppers in the store. There was a pretty serious rain shower going on, so maybe it was that combination of time and weather? This was the 1st time I'd attempted to venture to the day-after sale, thinking it would be a madhouse of people; nope!


----------



## Scarecrow75 (Oct 15, 2015)

Went to two different spirit locations in Long Island N.Y. Both were pretty cleaned out but I got the swinging skeleton boy for 50 bucks and the wolf rug for 50 bucks. Also got some pirate accessories for the family for next years costumes. Not much but I'm glad cause my wife has really been *****ing about my Halloween purchases. I spent a lot in home depot after Halloween plus cvs, target and spirit. Its my orange Wednesday sale.


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

Went Nov 1st and was only going to LOOK! LOL! Came out with some fog juice (I have several foggers that I need to test out to see how they really work and decide which ones to keep), the Haunted Basement Doors (something different than all the other things we own), a second Ouija tray, placemat, spatula and cookie cutter set, two blue LED spot lights, a vintage inspired kitty mask, and some minnie mouse accessories!


----------



## Edmund K (Aug 18, 2017)

Scarecrow75 said:


> I spent a lot in home depot after Halloween plus cvs, target and spirit. Its my orange Wednesday sale.


Orange "Wednesday" ( or insert the day after Halloween) ---I'm using that from now on!!


----------



## Labfreak7 (Oct 31, 2019)

Went this morning to two Spirit Halloween stores and got a few goodies for next year’s display. I even got some of the props from the Reaper’s Wharf display like cardboard crates, and the crashed lighthouse. I hope that everything is complete and works. Cost me about $300 for everything. That bri





















ns this years total to about $1000 spent on props, lighting and supplies. Doesn’t include my electric bill. Luckily I don’t go crazy for Christmas, as my pocket book needs a break.


----------



## Cephus404 (Oct 13, 2017)

I didn't because I don't care. They had nothing I had any interest in back when I walked through in September. Never went back. It wasn't worth it the first time.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

I went to Halloween City instead, because they had the inflatable T-skeleton Rex's I use for the C holiday decorating, we had one go to pot last year, and needed a replacement. 

Was one person late in snagging the displays, though.


----------



## The Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

It's funny to see a topic about Spirit after Halloween 2017 clearance sales dredged up and commented on as if it was for this year. This one threw me because I was wondering how people were finding some older props in stores this year. Then I looked at the dates... lol.



Cephus404 said:


> I didn't because I don't care. They had nothing I had any interest in back when I walked through in September. Never went back. It wasn't worth it the first time.


Aside from this being an old thread, I have to agree with this comment for 2019. For me it's like... meh, whatever. Maybe I'll swing by tomorrow to see if they have any lights or something that I can pick up for "half price". If not, no loss. No props I want to get though.


----------



## Labfreak7 (Oct 31, 2019)

My bad. Didn’t notice the 2017 in the title. I usually buy clearance halloween items from Home Depot, but decided to splurge a little after seeing this site. Whether or not the props work will determine if I do a repeat at spirit next November 1st.


----------



## Labfreak7 (Oct 31, 2019)

Labfreak7 said:


> My bad. Didn’t notice any other threads fro clearance.. I usually buy clearance halloween items from Home Depot, but decided to splurge a little after seeing this site. Whether or not the props work will determine if I do a repeat at spirit next November 1st.


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

Labfreak7 said:


> Went this morning to two Spirit Halloween stores and got a few goodies for next year’s display. I even got some of the props from the Reaper’s Wharf display like cardboard crates, and the crashed lighthouse. I hope that everything is complete and works. Cost me about $300 for everything. That bri
> View attachment 725686
> View attachment 725687
> View attachment 725688
> ns this years total to about $1000 spent on props, lighting and supplies. Doesn’t include my electric bill. Luckily I don’t go crazy for Christmas, as my pocket book needs a break.


I have those fogging basement doors and they are awesome! Picked them up 2 years ago at 50 % off. I picked up a few things, Ill post pics tomorrow once I sneak them in lol!
!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I too read the thread from the beginning and didn't notice 2017 until I got to a thread that sounded familiar because I had posted it two years ago! got a good laugh. I already posted my morning experience at my local store under the Spirit After Halloween Sale thread but did pick up a few things. Went in there looking for some bloody clings for next year and picked up a Night King mask, 2 NBC masks, wig, and police line up boards. Everything but the clings was at 25% off however. Had kind of forgotten that and the clerk at the register reminded me of that before ringing up. After probably walking around for about an hour picking up things and later reconsidering as I tried to stay focus on specific themes I would be doing, I figured it wasn't worth changing my mind at that point. My store at 8:00am did have a decent amount of props left in original unopened boxes and also some of the big giant ones that were on display as well. People had big piles of props and costumes and accessories accumulating to take to the cash register. I was kind of surprised by how much some people were buying.


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

xredge said:


> I just got back from the one by my work. For me nothing there almost everything gone except costumes and crapier weapons. Wanted another jumping spider as mine is old and getting crotchety goes off when it feels like it. Kept going off when setting up but when came time both weekends for the TOT wouldn't go of 75% of the tim ecould even hit it and it wouldn't work. Had people trying to set it off and wouldn't go off. I knew the stores would open at 8am today so had plans on going before work and just being an hour or so late. But had to go in for an emergency of course seems like that always happens when I plan on going someplace to get a good deal has happend multiple times recently and missed some real good deals, especially the day I got stuck for over 24hours.


There are always plenty of Jumping Spiders. They will not sell out.

Oops! Just noticed this was a 2017 post!


----------



## crashbig (Aug 22, 2017)

Way to resurrect a zombie post lol. We hit up spirit right when they opened this morning, got an Abandoned Annie and a few hanging corpses that we'll incorporate into out asylum for next year.


----------



## slash (Sep 9, 2010)

kuroneko said:


> Sooo, I did make it to one of my local Spirit locations today and it was really empty already. I picked up two step pads and a jumping spider. I'm a little mad about the jumping spider, because they still had the promo price sign up so I thought I was getting half off $50, but it was off the original of $80. The guy wouldn't give it to me, but the staff at this location was really unfriendly this year so I didn't fight them on it. They didn't even want to talk about the pricing for their broken props. I just left with my over-priced spider and I'm not going back again. I'm going to try to make it to the other location by my work tomorrow, but I doubt there's going to be anything left.


Same thing happened to me.. I think it should of been half of $50 not 80...


----------



## ghostokc (Oct 22, 2008)

Really disappointed that the store wasn't 50% on Nov.1. That's usually when I do my shopping. I only bought one thing and I will try to go back on Sunday.


----------

